# Alten PC Aufrüsten



## pc_fabi (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne wissen, welche Komponenten ich bei meinem aktuellen PC austauschen müsste um nachfolgende Spiele spielen zu können.
Oder ob sich eher ein neuer PC lohnen würde. ( Selber Zusammenbauen wäre kein Problem, würde auch darauf warten bis sich die GPU Preise wieder etwas eingependelt haben)

Budget:
300~500 €

Aktueller PC:
(Nicht da gekauft aber das ist genau mein aktueller PC)
https://www.harlander.com/asus-k31c...rce-gt-720-2gb-ohne-bs-gebrauchte-a-ware.html

Computer-Modell: K31CD-K-DE015T
Formfaktor: Mini-Tower
Chipsatz: Intel H110 Express
Prozessor:  Intel Core i5-7400
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR4-SDRAM
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GT 720 2GB
Netzteil-Leistung: 300 Watt

Extra für Betriebssystem
256 GB SSD

Monitor:
https://iiyama.com/de_de/produkte/g-master-g2730hsu-b1/
27 Zoll
1920 x 1080 @75Hz
16:9

Spiele in Max-Auflösung:
CS-GO
Siedler 7
Anno 1800
Total War: Warhammer II
Total War Saga: Troy

Für neuere Spiele werde ich Cloud-Gaming Shadow nutzen. 

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2021)

Da MUSS die Grafikkarte besser sein, alles andere hilft nix. Die CPU ist auch nicht mehr super, aber ohne ne neue Grafikkarte kannst du auch 700, 800 oder 1000€ für ne neue CPU mit Mainboard und RAM ausgeben, und es würde fast nichts bringen für Gaming.


Aktuell macht da nur eine GTX 1050 Ti halbwegs Sinn, weil die nicht ganz so teuer ist - relativ gesehen. Die bekommst du zb bei MediaMarkt oder Saturn für 180€, manchmal dort oder woanders auch für 160€. Darunter gibt es rein gar nix, da kannst du nur eine GT 1030 oder AMD RX 550 kaufen, die VIEL viel schlechter sind - obgleich die natürlich trotzdem besser als die GT 720 sind.

Die nächstbessere ERHÄLTLICHE Karte wäre eine GTX 1650 - die gibt es mit Glück auch mal für 220€, so wie aktuell auch hier https://geizhals.de/zotac-gaming-geforce-gtx-1650-oc-gddr6-zt-t16520f-10l-a2271021.html?v=l&hloc=de    aber weniger hat die schon seit ein paar Wochen meiner Beobachtung nach nicht gekostet. Die wäre dann allerdings auch ca 30% schneller als eine GTX 1050 Ti. Für nochmal 30€ mehr hab ich noch EIN lieferbares Modell der GTX 1060 gefunden: https://geizhals.de/asus-phoenix-geforce-gtx-1060-90yv0a64-m0na00-a1612579.html?v=l&hloc=de   die wäre nochmal 30% schneller als die GTX 1650. Ein bisschen schneller ist noch die GTX 1650 Super: https://geizhals.de/asus-phoenix-geforce-gtx-1650-super-oc-90yv0e40-m0na00-a2181437.html?v=l&hloc=de


Aber ehrlich gesagt, finde ich, dass man so wenig wie nötig ausgeben sollte. Die Karten sind allesamt AKTUELL ihren Aufpreis auf die 1050 Ti wert, aber mal locker 100€ teurer als sie noch vor ein paar Monaten waren. Die 1050 Ti ist natürlich im Vergleich zu dem, was man im letzten Herbst noch für 180€ bekommen hat, auch viel zu teuer. Aber aktuell hat man keine Wahl. 



Vom Rest des Geldes könntest du ein Sockel 1200-Mainboard für 70-90€, 2x8GB DDR4-RAM und nen Core i5-10400F holen. Das kostet Dich ca. 300€. Das wäre eine super Basis, mit der du dann, wenn Grafikkarten wieder "normal" viel kosten, jede denkbare Grafikkarte kombinieren kannst. Und zwar auch noch ne Top-Karte, die erst in 3-4 Jahren rauskommt, wenn es sein muss. Es kann sein, dass du auch ein neues Mainboard kaufen musst - die 1050 Ti würde zwar nur wenig Strom brauchen, aber ein sehr altes Netzteil mit nur 300W und dann eine moderne CPU mit allem drum und dran könnte knapp sein. Es reicht dann aber auch ein zB Be quiet-Modell für 45-55€ mit 400-450W.


----------



## pc_fabi (5. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

schon mal vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort 

Ich habe mir mal eine Konfiguration zusammen geklickt. Was sagst du dazu?

GTX 1650 Super https://geizhals.de/asus-phoenix-geforce-gtx-1650-super-oc-90yv0e40-m0na00-a2181437.html
MSI B460M Pro-VDHhttps://geizhals.de/msi-b460m-pro-vdh-7c83-026r-a2394898.html
Intel Core i5-10400F https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-10400f-bx8070110400f-a2290965.html
be quiet! System Power 9 400W ATX 2.4https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-9-400w-atx-2-4-bn245-a1765560.html
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200 https://geizhals.de/g-skill-aegis-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-3200c16d-16gis-a2151626.html

In meinen aktuellen Mini-Tower dürfte die Hardware reinpassen oder?

Preislich wäre ich zwar dann etwas darüber aber ich würde versuche sobald bestimmte Komponenten günstiger sind zuzuschlagen


----------



## Batze (5. Februar 2021)

Vom Grund her hat @Herb nicht unrecht, ich würde es aber etwas anders machen, wobei dein Budget da an die Grenzen geht.
Also, erstmal weg von 400 Watt der 9er Serie, die ist schon etwas veraltet, geh auf 500 Watt+ und dann auf die neueren Netzteile von BQ. So hast du genug Reserven und musst auch in 1-3 Jahren nicht wieder mit beim wichtigsten aufrüsten.
Und Merke:
Ein Netzteil mit z.B. 500-600 Watt zieht ja nicht permanent 500-600 Watt aus deiner Steckdose. Es sorgt nur dafür das Spitzen der Hardware gut abgefangen werden. Gib da einmal richtig gut etwas aus (80-120€) und du du hast locker 10 Jahre deine Ruhe.

Bei dem Game Anno 1800 stößt du schon mit einer 1050ti stark an die Grenzen, das Game frisst einfach Grafikpower wie du morgens dein Müsli. Eine 1650 Super oder RX 580/590 ist da schon Plicht in 1080p.

Mein Tipp, noch 1-3 Monate sparen und dann ein besseres Budget haben um vernünftig aufzurüsten. 
Dieses halb/halb, also davon halte ich gar nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2021)

pc_fabi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schon mal vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort
> 
> ...



AKannst du so machen, aber ich würde wie Batze auch sagt etwas mehr Netzteilpower nehmen bzw. halt ein Modell eher für 50-70€. Das kann auch ein "gutes" 450W-Modell sein, das ist besser als ein billiges mit 500W. Zb das hier https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-9-cm-500w-atx-2-51-bn301-a2091756.html?hloc=de  das ist auch teilmodular, d.h. du kannst bis auf das Hauptstromkabel alle anderen Kabel abnehmen, was den Einbau erleichtert und auch Platz spart, da du ja sicher nicht jeden der Kabelstränge mit je 4 Anschlüssen für Laufwerke brauchst und die nicht benötigten einfach weglassen kannst.

Bei der Grafikkarte isses halt von Preis-Leistung echt mies derzeit, aber was besseres kriegst du aktuell erst ab deutlich über 300€, sogar eher erst ab 390-400€. Die Frage ist, ob man da vielleicht warten sollte, wenn es geht.


----------



## pc_fabi (6. Februar 2021)

Die GPU Preise sind leider wirklich utopisch momentan. 

Mein Plan war ja vorher einen grundsoliden Computer zu besitzen für ein paar lokale Spiele und wirklich anspruchsvollere auf dem Shadow (~30€ Monatlich) zu spielen.
Aber ich denke es ist wirklich sinnvoller mehr in einen eigenen Gaming-Computer zu investieren.

Daher würde ich mein Budget auf ~1000€ anheben und entsprechend noch 1-2 Monaten warten bis die GPU wieder günstiger ist.

Wie findet ihr die Komponenten Zusammenstellung von hardwaredealz?

https://www.hardwaredealz.com/beste...-1000-euro-gamer-pc-bis-1000-euro#list-item-1


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2021)

pc_fabi schrieb:


> Die GPU Preise sind leider wirklich utopisch momentan.
> 
> Mein Plan war ja vorher einen grundsoliden Computer zu besitzen für ein paar lokale Spiele und wirklich anspruchsvollere auf dem Shadow (~30€ Monatlich) zu spielen.
> Aber ich denke es ist wirklich sinnvoller mehr in einen eigenen Gaming-Computer zu investieren.
> ...


 Insgesamt nicht verkehrt, aber ich würde eher den Intel Core i5-10400F nehmen, der ist über 30€ günstiger und schneller in Games als der Ryzen. Der Ryzen hat aber den Vorteil, falls du das willst, dass man ihn auch übertakten könnte. Bei den Laufwerken würde ich direkt 1TB als M,2-SSD nehmen und darauf achten, dass sie so ca 2500MB/s beim Lesen und 2000 MB/s beim Schreiben als Minumum hat. Dis kostet dich ca 120€. Das ist etwas mehr als ne 480-512GB SSD + 1TB HDD, aber wenn du nicht zwingend mehr als 1TB braucht, zumindest für den Anfang, hast du halt bei allen Games optimale Ladezeiten.


----------



## pc_fabi (9. Februar 2021)

Als SSD hatte ich mir jetzt folgende rausgesucht:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...0-x4-NVMe-1-3-3D-NAND-TLC--MZ-V7_1246506.html

Bis die GPUs wieder normal sind würde ich mir zur Überbrückung die holen (vielleicht von EBay):
https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...VBbp3Ch1P1g6eEAQYASABEgLfQfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2021)

pc_fabi schrieb:


> Als SSD hatte ich mir jetzt folgende rausgesucht:
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...0-x4-NVMe-1-3-3D-NAND-TLC--MZ-V7_1246506.html
> 
> Bis die GPUs wieder normal sind würde ich mir zur Überbrückung die holen (vielleicht von EBay):
> https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...VBbp3Ch1P1g6eEAQYASABEgLfQfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


SSD kannst du nehme, zur Grafikkarte gab es grad erst ein Special hier bei PCGames: https://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-The...idia-uebergangsloesung-ersatz-gaming-1365972/

AKTUELL wäre das grad noch okay. Vor Kurzem hättest noch für 70€ Aufpreis ne Karte bekommen, die 50% schneller ist. Aber selbst das ist jetzt nicht mehr drin...  mit der 1050 Ti stößt du halt bei so was wie Cyberpunk 2077 auch bei niedrigen Details an Grenzen. Aber für viele Games reicht es in Full-HD.


----------



## pc_fabi (10. Februar 2021)

Schade hab ich nicht mitbekommen. Beispielsweise Cyberpunk würde ich mehr erst holen, wenn ich mir in ~6 Monaten die RTX 3060 Ti hole. 

Ich habe gerade mal nach einem Mainboard geschaut. Die 1050 Ti hat ja nur einen Pcie 3.0 und die rtx 3060 ti pcie 4.0 sind die Anschlüsse vom Mainboard entsprechend abwärtskompatibel?

https://geizhals.de/asus-prime-b460m-a-90mb13e0-m0eay0-a2304901.html


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2021)

pc_fabi schrieb:


> Schade hab ich nicht mitbekommen. Beispielsweise Cyberpunk würde ich mehr erst holen, wenn ich mir in ~6 Monaten die RTX 3060 Ti hole.
> 
> Ich habe gerade mal nach einem Mainboard geschaut. Die 1050 Ti hat ja nur einen Pcie 3.0 und die rtx 3060 ti pcie 4.0 sind die Anschlüsse vom Mainboard entsprechend abwärtskompatibel?
> 
> https://geizhals.de/asus-prime-b460m-a-90mb13e0-m0eay0-a2304901.html


Selbstverständlich. Sonst könnte man ja mit nem modernen AMD-Mainboards, die PCie4.0 haben, keine Grafikkarte nutzen außer den neuen RTX 3000er oder AMD ab der RX 5000-Serie.

Und umgekehrt könnte man keine RTX 3000er oder AMD ab 5000er auf einem Intel-Board nutzen, da die bs jetzt noch GAR kein PCIe4.0 haben - das kommt erst mit den brandneuen Sockel 1200-Boards für die nächste CPU-Generation, die wohl März/April kommt.

Der Leistungsunterschied ist dabei bei guten Karten noch sehr gering - Computerbase hat das mal getestet und ein Board mit 4.0 auch mal absichtlich nur auf 3.0 eingestellt: https://www.computerbase.de/2020-02...rformancerating-frametimes-hohe-texturdetails

Es gibt praktisch keinen Unterschied, außer das RAM der Grafikkarte wird knapp. D.h. spielt man bei sehr hohen Details UND reizt das RAM der Karte aus, bringt es eventuell was. Und zwar zum einen bei der RX 5600 mi 6GB, die offenbar mit mehr RAM mehr leisten könnte, so dass es bei hoher Textureinstellung mit 4.0 etwa 10% mehr FPS sind, zum anderen bei der 5500 XT mit 4GB, die sogar 20% schneller sein kann - hier ist der Effekt so groß, da 4Gb echt SEHR wenig sind. Die 8GB-Version der 5500 XT weist nämlich wiederum keinen Unterschied zwischen 3.0 und 4.0 auf.


----------



## pc_fabi (10. Februar 2021)

Alles klar 
Vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe und die ganzen Infos.
Ich denke damit steht mein zukünftiger Gaming PC fest.

https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-1987348


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2021)

pc_fabi schrieb:


> Alles klar
> Vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe und die ganzen Infos.
> Ich denke damit steht mein zukünftiger Gaming PC fest.
> 
> https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-1987348


Jo, passt. Du musst aber gucken, was du wo kaufen kannst - wegen möglicher Versandkosten kann es Sinn machen, doch ein anderes Modell zu nehmen oder zB weil es das Gehäuse u.a. bei Caseking gibt auch dort so was wie RAM und CPU zu kaufen, sofern das nicht viel teurer als woanders ist.

Ansonsten hast du nachher wegen Versandkosten nochmal 50€ oben drauf


----------

